# Man killed after tractor falls on him



## Wolfcsm (Feb 7, 2011)

Read this today:

Man is dead after tractor falls on him | Fox10tv.com

Man is dead after tractor falls on him

Updated: Sunday, 06 Feb 2011, 8:50 PM CST
Published : Sunday, 06 Feb 2011, 8:50 PM CST

MOBILE, Ala. (WALA) - Mobile County Sheriff's Office responded to a tractor accident in Mobile Saturday.

The accident happened on Bay Road.

The sheriff's office told Fox 10 news, Elmer Hultquist was attempting to pull up a tree when the tractor flipped over on top of him.

He died at the scene. Hultquist was 70 years-old.




That was all there was. Maybe someone closer has some more information.

Hal


----------



## atvguns (Feb 7, 2011)

must have been a tricycle front end tractor


----------



## dingeryote (Feb 7, 2011)

That is no way to punch out, and has to be horrible for the family.

All too often, even guys who should know better, chain off to a lift arm draw bar, and forget what they are doing.

Worse is some folks use the leverage of the front end coming off the ground to create a fulcrum out of the rear tires..and think it's cool.

With so many folks buying and using compact tractors, and never having been brought up around them, I am afraid there will be more and more of this sort of thing in the future. The learning curve can be steep at times.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## hanniedog (Feb 7, 2011)

Could have been pulling a log a it caught and the tractor went over backwards. No matter the cause a man lost his life.


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Feb 7, 2011)

ROPS. Common sense goes a long way, but the unforeseen accident can happen to anyone. Prayers for the family. My landlord lost his elderly father in a similar way and it was rough. My saw shop is in his wood shop, and my equipment shop is in his shed. Most of his stuff was left as is, so I'm always thinking about him and what happened when I'm organizing his stuff.

Also, my family suffered a tragic tractor accident years ago when my great grandfather had his young grandson riding with him, there one minute, crushed the next. I still can't imagine the horror, but we experienced the resonation of that for decades, and it always amplified our safety awareness on the farm. For that I am thankful.

Even so, you can still start to take that for granted. We had a big JD 8630, a big four-wheel drive at the time, that we bypassed the solenoid on one day. I had never found, nor left, a tractor in gear on our farm, ever. We rarely ever practiced bypass starting, but this morning someone had left it in gear, not a family member, and I took it for granted, we all did, when dad handed me a screw driver to fire it up. He and my brother went around behind to assist the hook up of a field cultivator. Not only was it left in gear, but reverse. As soon as I hit it, it started in reverse, and my brother and father were on the ball and quick enough to vacate. I still do not know how I managed to spring from the motor to the seat and hit the clutch as fast as I did. It didn't go more than a few feet, but it could have been a disaster.
Other than that, we were very fortunate on the farm. Dad put a 4630 on its side building a berm for a BMX track while pulling a earthmover. The blade sunk in too deep on one side while he was at a side angle and over it went. These things can happens so fast.

I agree with the comment about utility tractors, at least most of them seem to have the ROPS.


----------



## 8433jeff (Feb 7, 2011)

A lot of them do, but for some reason, on certain sized tractors you can build them so they fold up for clearance, under doors, trees, etc., and never was a dummer idea thought up. Its amazing how fast it will go over, the load helps with traction and over she goes. Wide or narrow, over backwards it doesn't make a difference. Another thing is many of these have loaders, and you have the unexperienced running them again, and stuff falling out of buckets on top of the operator.


----------

